# July Fishing is Red HOT!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Speckled trout fishing is wide open right now in Hopedale LA. The river is dropping and the fish are biting like crazy. If you want some fish for dinner and the freezer now is the time to get them. The last several trips this month have been full limits on speckled trout. The redfish are still slow but we get some everyday just not a lot but that will change soon.
CALL NOW AND BOOK YOUR TRIP AND YOU COULD BE IN PICTURES WITH A TABLE FULL OF FISH! LIKE THESE HAPPY FISHERMAN.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

wow, that's quite a load of fish!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Man I live to fish, but how many is too many?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

BlackJeep said:


> Man I live to fish, but how many is too many?


just one mo, then we'll quit!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Catches like the ones above are common in LA. They just have a better fishery than us. Last time I trout fished with Capt Gene we had 75 in like 2.5 hours, and that was with my girlfriend as one third of our team- she is not an experienced angler. The limit for trout in LA is 25 per person per day. I HIGHLY recommend a trip with Captain Gene- you will not be disappointed.


----------

